# Craving spicy, boy or girl?



## angel2010

What sex did you have after having cravings for spicy food? I have been craving spicy and salty food since before I found out I was pregnant. I have heard this means boy.


----------



## robinator

Not spicy, but salty.

Congrats! I was following your WTT & TTC tickers on intro boards :)


----------



## MommaBarry

I've craved salty and spicy and I'm having a little lady!!


----------



## Duejan2012

i craved spicy and salty with my son too xx


----------



## Leids

I craved nothing but sweet stuff my entire pregnancy. Everyone told me that meant girl (in fact _everything_ said I was having a girl, chinese prediction, old wives tales, etc.). I was shocked to find out we were having a boy! :thumbup:


----------



## eulmh82

I craved oranges and ha d aboy I don;t really by into all the oldwives tales as I literally had everyone for a girl and I had a boy so I wouldn;lt read too much into it


----------



## chrislo4

Once the HG went, i craved HOT chilli con carne (i dont do hot food!) and i had a girl xx


----------



## ZombieQueen

I craved all sweets and chocolate.. and had a girl :thumbup:

Congrats on the BFP btw! :happydance:


----------



## Mummythree

I craved a mix of sweet and savery (not spicy though that would have killed me with my sickness) i craved mostly sweet and have a boy :D its just a load of rubbish as is if you having a boy you dont have sickness i had hyperemesis with my son. gd luck


----------



## oh my belly

I had the biggest craving for curry just before I found out I was pregnant. Later on though, I was craving anything and everything, LOL. That's probably why I put on 50 lbs!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I craved salty and savoury with Eamon, and sweet with Liam so I didn't vote :lol: I don't count, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I craved spicy with both my kids and I have a girl and a boy ;)


----------



## eulmh82

Mummythree said:


> I craved a mix of sweet and savery (not spicy though that would have killed me with my sickness) i craved mostly sweet and have a boy :D its just a load of rubbish as is if you having a boy you dont have sickness i had hyperemesis with my son. gd luck

agreed - mine wasn;t quite hyperemesis but I lost a stone in the first tri. I was really poorly and I had a boy!


----------



## Excited4First

Leids said:


> I craved nothing but sweet stuff my entire pregnancy. Everyone told me that meant girl (in fact _everything_ said I was having a girl, chinese prediction, old wives tales, etc.). I was shocked to find out we were having a boy! :thumbup:

I could have written this exactly! I really had a feeling I was pregnant with a girl but turns out I had a precious baby boy!


----------



## Annabel

Sweet stuff with my first who was a boy - and boy did te amount of sweet stuff I consumed show on the scales after he was born!!

Spicy with my 2nd who is also a boy. Due to not craving sweet stuff I am only a stone over pre pregnancy weight, whereas with my first I was3 stone over weight!!


----------



## sandilion

I didn't crave spicy at all with my boy - in fact it gave me chronic heartburn!! So yeah spicy food was gross and a no no for me (when normally i LOve it... like Indian food etc.)

With my boy i more so craved sweets like chocolate and ice cream, and also salt and greasy foods like chips. Chips were heaven! haha. Chips with sour cream was my obsession. Awww i miss being pregnant now!!!!


----------



## xdxxtx

I craved hot wings.. The hotter, the better. I had a boy. :)


----------



## jessicatunnel

I craved spicy my whole pregnancy and I have a girl.


----------



## charleosgirl

I didn't crave anything but sweet and had a girl.x


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies, I obviously love my boy and would love another. But I am really hoping for a little lady this time.


----------



## xdxxtx

I would love to have a girl this time around, too. I wanted a girl the first time, and I was actually really disappointed finding out my baby was a boy... until he was born and I saw him and was like, "Really? What was I whining about; he's PERFECT!" lol


----------



## angel2010

robinator said:


> Not spicy, but salty.
> 
> Congrats! I was following your WTT & TTC tickers on intro boards :)

Thanks!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I craved sweet stuff and fizzy drinks and have a boy xx


----------



## babyjan

.


----------



## babyjan

I craved salty during the early stages, walkers salt&vingear was the only thing I could keep down during the morning sickness stage but towards the end I loved eating sweets mainly sour ones, Haribos the tangy ones were my favourites 
I've had a boy :]


----------



## babyjan

Leids said:


> I craved nothing but sweet stuff my entire pregnancy. Everyone told me that meant girl (in fact _everything_ said I was having a girl, chinese prediction, old wives tales, etc.). I was shocked to find out we were having a boy! :thumbup:

This was the same for me! Everyone predicted a girl for me from old wives tales to the shape of my bump you name it, I was team yellow and was so surprised that I got the lil boy I dreamed of lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Girl!


----------



## xhanne

in the beginning I craved spicy and salty and than towards the end started craving sweets I had a boy:))


----------



## beth_terri

Bull isn't an option lol. Theyre all myths!! I craved plastic lol xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Craved salt, but spice has not been kind to me AT ALL and I'm usually a true lover of spicy food. 

Having a boy...


----------



## Vickie

Salty but not spicy with my son.

Sweets with my daughter


----------

